# What Happened to DxO?



## JumboShrimp (Aug 20, 2014)

DxO's website's last post was on or about July 24. Have they gone bankrupt or are they on vacation? Or do I just have an old cached page ...?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 20, 2014)

Have you been to France, or anywhere else in Europe, during the month of August? 

Well, I know there are actually some folks at DxO working hard, but I guess the website team is all on holiday...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 21, 2014)

Its pretty typical for a entire company in Europe to close for a vacation. There may be a few that have to remain for emergencies.

As I recall DXO does this every year.

http://www.dxomark.com/Reviews/DxOLabs-Vacation-Announcement


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 21, 2014)

I used to live in France, the only people who work in August are foreigners and restaurant and cafe workers! I often wondered how the paper got printed for the morning coffee.


----------



## Djaaf (Aug 27, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> I used to live in France, the only people who work in August are foreigners and restaurant and cafe workers! I often wondered how the paper got printed for the morning coffee.



Nah, that's not true.  
We miss something like half the workforce in August. People who don't have kids tend to go on vacation on June or September, and more and more people only take 2 weeks now (compared to the whole month a decade ago...) so there are still quite a few workers. 

Most of the company that closes for a month in August are industrial ones, where it's more efficient to close the plant than to try to make it work with half the people. And of course the very small businesses, where there's only 1 to 5 workers. 

Rest of us, we show up every day.  (saying we're working can be a bit of a stretch, considering half the suppliers and clients are away too... )

Djaaf.


----------

